# Is Taste of the Wild ok for my pup?



## brew1985 (Mar 10, 2010)

the only pet store in town sells nutra and taste of the wild, haven't heard very good things about nutra, and taste of the wild is something i really haven't heard of...but i noticed there isn't distinguishing in breed size or life stage, they have both wetland and high prairie formulas, are these foods safe for a 9 week old puppy? he's about 16 lbs and eating canidae als right now


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

TOTW has too much calcium for a LB puppy. Somewhere around 2.3%. I believe you want something between 0.7-1.4%. Personally, I think TOTW is a great food, but for adults. Everyone around my area swear by it. You really need to look at another food for your pup. 

Orijen is great, and you can actually get it shipped to you for about the same price as I can pick it up in a store.


----------



## brew1985 (Mar 10, 2010)

There's a couple places in lexington that sell orijen, it's only a 20 minute drive so i'll most likely go for that, when looking at orijen should i seek an ALS, a puppy, or an adult directed food? I've heard to ignore the separation between puppy and adult for our GSD's


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You should look for the Orijen Large Breed puppy food. Large breed puppy food is appropriate for a German Shepherd under a year of age.

I avoid puppy food for other types/sizes of dogs, ALS foods and many adult foods for a large breed puppy such as the GSD.


----------



## brew1985 (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

brew1985 said:


> There's a couple places in lexington that sell orijen, it's only a 20 minute drive so i'll most likely go for that, when looking at orijen should i seek an ALS, a puppy, or an adult directed food? I've heard to ignore the separation between puppy and adult for our GSD's


Looking at the label,it's certainly not apparent that there is any difference.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ha, i just checked that out too, and the Orijen adult and the orijen LBP are almost identical with the protien, calcium, and phosphorous. Only diff is LBP phos is 1.1-1.3 and adult is 1.2-1.4... even the reg puppy is the same!


----------



## brew1985 (Mar 10, 2010)

so really its either one


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

brew1985 said:


> so really its either one


 For a 9 week old I'd play it safe and go with the LBP in case there are subtle differences that are not obvious.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah I'm sure the price isn't much of a difference, no point in not going with the LB puppy formula.


----------



## brew1985 (Mar 10, 2010)

right on! lbp it is!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I wish I had a store that close that sold orijen! I am in louisville, so lexington wouldn't be a 'short' drive.


----------



## brew1985 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear it man!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, the drive between louisville and lexington isn't short lol... and yes... adult, senior, puppy, and LBP are all the same price here.. 59.99 at least it's buy 12 get 1 free.... I think the new RED one is a few dollars more... and the Fish one also


----------



## brew1985 (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky I live in Richmond then, drove to Dayton, OH to get Bison though...that was a looong night...got home at midnight, whining puppy all night...work at 0630...long night! lol


----------



## Sultan (Sep 17, 2010)

My puppy is 4months old and I have been feeding him TOTW. I didn't know that the levels of calcium were high... Now I need to find him a new brand. Glad I joined this forum


----------



## liljoec (Aug 17, 2010)

Sultan said:


> My puppy is 4months old and I have been feeding him TOTW. I didn't know that the levels of calcium were high... Now I need to find him a new brand. Glad I joined this forum


I'm exactly like you Sultan, 4 month old pup and have been feeding TOTW for 2 weeks. I guess we should switch...


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

This is an old thread, but I have some short term experience with Orijen and Wellness in both of the Large Breed Puppy variety. We are currently on Orijen because our pup seems to agree with it better than the wellness.


----------

